# Adjustable legs



## Lonsdale73 (17 Feb 2016)

Moved to Buying Advice


----------



## bugbear (17 Feb 2016)

I think they're sold for use on kitchen units?

BugBear


----------



## Lonsdale73 (17 Feb 2016)

bugbear":1d7lrvs7 said:


> I think they're sold for use on kitchen units?
> 
> BugBear



Yes, that's what I thought but can't find any measuring 20mm diameter x 100mm length, metallic or flangeless


----------

